# Toronto Raptors BBQ



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Well guys to not bore ourselves to death, I'll allow this temporary BBQ for the rest of the offseason. No Raptors talk, just go off about whatever... I'll start us off. 

Ahh yesterday I basically killed the day, played a little basketball, but was on the comp most of the time. Today I went out downtown with a friend of mine, down to Dundas and Queen St. W., where she dragged me into a bunch of clothing stores. :sigh:  Anyway it was my fourth time downtown this month, and we're going to the jazz festival together also. But other than going downtown, all summer I've been practicing basketball - my shot's improving, BMXing - I can FINALLY bunnyhop! Writing more songs, and just going on the computer, posting here and on www.musicianforums.com (that's not spam, has nothing to do with basketball )

Anyway, what have you guys been doing this summer?


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Nice thread bud

Pretty much the last month i've been doing jack all. I broke my foot about 4 weeks ago and it's almost 100%. I finally got to get out on the court 3 days ago which was fun. No real jumping and running just standing jump shots. I was supposed to be 100% by now but my foot is a slow jam and im hoping to start going full out by this weekend. No more cast and crutches I just walk on it slowly. You would be suprised how weird it is walking with both feet when you havent for a month.

Anyway once im 100% I'll work on my 17 inch vertical (I hate to brag).  

We need to hook up a basketballboards.net basketball game 

Me
Bud
Sime

Uhoh I would school all of you .


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

well since you got us started,

what can i say? i have been sittin on my







all summer so far. I mean I have done nothing to really get me going. I mean a couple of times to the movies and to parties but nothing actually that made me think in my head wow that was fun! 

BUT, last weekend, me and 2 of my close buds from school decided to come camping with me. I am glad I brought them along because we never had so much fun together. I mean everything from barbaric fishing, to roman candles firing between our legs we haven't had so much fun since licking and throwing gummibears at the movie screen and making them stick.

well today if u really wanna know what happened i'll tell u. last nite i got back from the trip at around 9 pm. I went to sleep as soon as I opened up the front door and walked upstairs to my room. I think I went into hibernation because I woke up at 2pm, when in my head i was thinking......no way did i wake up this late. well its understandable. i got about 4 hours of sleep in the past 5 days. i feel like crap, i feel like im about to die...but i always find time to come on here.... 

thats my story folks.....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Get well soon man! How did you break it, if you don't mind me asking?

Oh and by the way we could only play a game of 21 or American with 3 people... we should get more Raps fans from this forum in the game too!


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Anyway once im 100% I'll work on my 17 inch vertical (I hate to brag).
> 
> We need to hook up a basketballboards.net basketball game
> 
> ...


bring it, i mean how tall are you? 

im 6'1 165....basically a pure shooter and really skinny. i can dunk and take it to the whole...but there is a reason why the call me the next peja..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yo Sime, 2:00 pm? Whoa man... my record is 1:30... any later I'd be a girl! 

JK to all the ladies!


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I play for the Rexdale Rockets (uh oh watch out). I was driving to the lane and some big guy stepped on my foot as I was jumping. I basically was jumping and my foot was not comming up with me. It dident really hurt until I got up and put pressure on it. That was when I realized I was going down and I went for another nice fall.

Anyway we could play tourny style or winner goes on. To make it fair we could do you 2 against me. :laugh:


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> I play for the Rexdale Rockets (uh oh watch out). I was driving to the lane and some big guy stepped on my foot as I was jumping. I basically was jumping and my foot was not comming up with me. It dident really hurt until I got up and put pressure on it. That was when I realized I was going down and I went for another nice fall.
> 
> Anyway we could play tourny style or winner goes on. To make it fair we could do you 2 against me. :laugh:


look at this man, he thinks hes good. wow u play for a team. big deal i wanna see if u can back up the talk. i played for the bulldogs in brampton...lol...i honestly wanna play a game...jus to see how good u really are.

BRING IT!!!! :grinning: :laugh:


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Do you really expect me to take you serious with that fuzzy wuzzy character on your avatar.

lol jk. I will embaresse you on the court. Let's set this up.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> Do you really expect me to take you serious with that fuzzy wuzzy character on your avatar.
> 
> lol jk. I will embaresse you on the court. Let's set this up.


i'm for it...maybe if ur a lot older than me u'll school me but how old are you anyways? i cant this weekend, or next weekend cuz this weekend im goin to some picnic, then next weekend im goin to montana. 

im still shaky too, i havent played all summer....and i fractured my middle and ring fingers a week ago...

im for it...u'll embarrass me...i dare you to....


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I usually hate when people brag about playing basketball and no one gets to see them play. It justs get's on my nerves when people talk and I dont see him, but I'll stick to the fact that I will beat you on the court. Im not cocky im just confident. 
:yes: 

Sime you have the height advantage. That really does not bother me because im usually against guards that are bigger then me. Then again I have not played for a month so who knows if I will be as quick as I was. I'll start playing full out on my net this weekend and all the rust should be gone a week after (I hope)

Sime im 17.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> I usually hate when people brag about playing basketball and no one gets to see them play. It justs get's on my nerves when people talk and I dont see him, but I'll stick to the fact that I will beat you on the court. Im not cocky im just confident.
> :yes:
> 
> ...


alrite...i am ready...i dont really know any courts we can play at...and i dont really know if the y is the best because there are usually millions of people playin, so i have no idea...i wanna play..if u school me u school me....but i can guarantee it won't be easy.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> Yo Sime, 2:00 pm? Whoa man... my record is 1:30... any later I'd be a girl!
> 
> JK to all the ladies!


ur record is 1:30....2 is nothing for me.....i can do that on a daily basis if i have to. my record is 5 pm...not bad eh?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *untitled *
> 
> 
> ur record is 1:30....2 is nothing for me.....i can do that on a daily basis if i have to. my record is 5 pm...not bad eh?


5 pm? Same as my date today's!


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

i can do 3pm on a regular basis...thats no problem....i can get more than half a days rest (12 hrs) and still be tired....i think somethin is wrong with me


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

lol that's right, something <i>is</i> wrong with you. But dude, nobody's as crazy as me... at least in my school. 

Anyway looks like I'm going downtown (again) tomorrow. Damn this is great!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Well I'm going to the Jays game right now. What a deal! Get a $16 ticket for only $2.00 and see the Jays get hammered by the Yanks!

Anyway it's a curse every time I go to the Jays game. Last time I went when we were playing the Giants, I only went to see Barry Bonds hit a homer... guess what... he didn't hit one! And next game he does, obviously I'm at home!  Oh yeah the Jays lost.

So after you see the final score Yankees 500 Blue Jays 0, you can all blame it on me! 

MWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raptors32 (May 19, 2002)

Budweiser Boy do you have a job??


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *raptors32 *
> Budweiser Boy do you have a job??


Nah... I was gonna work at Microplay, but they closed down.  And I was too lazy to look for another job.


----------



## raptors32 (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> Nah... I was gonna work at Microplay, but they closed down.  And I was too lazy to look for another job.


Wow, must be nice. I have two too many,,lol.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *raptors32 *
> 
> 
> Wow, must be nice. I have two too many,,lol.


Nono, I wish I did have a job. All this going downtown is killing me.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Just trying to bring this back to life a little

Anyway went downtown (again) today  and I got myself a Sublime poster. That's about it, then me & my boys, my downtown people (lol) took the subway back up to my place and we played Xbox.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

If you are that desperate for a job go work at McDonalds.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I've been working on my game. I can hit a 20 foot shot anywhere on the court. :yes:


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

you can hit a 20ft shot from halfcourt. interesrting:laugh:


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JayWill *
> you can hit a 20ft shot from halfcourt. interesrting:laugh:


lol :laugh: 

btw guys I am taking a one week leave of absence from the site. I am going on a trip to Calgary and Montana. I will be coming home sometime on August 1st so I hope you guys won't miss me too much. 

I will try to have a good time. For the guys who are goin to the VC game, PM me to see where we can meet up. Yes, I will be back in time for the game. 

ciao everyone


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *untitled *
> 
> 
> lol :laugh:
> ...


Have a good time out there man!


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

Hey guys,

I am BACK! Finally. It feels kinda weird back on the boards postin again. If anybody cares I went to Alberta, Montana, Wyoming and British Columbia in a week and I am sooooo tired. 

I HAVE TO GO TO THE VC GAME TONITE!! This is crazy!!! Seriously


----------



## cam'ronNBA (Jul 19, 2002)

*My Summer*

I am from Calgary, I've been playing mad ball, Jump Shot is 30% better, my dribbling has improved, I'm still young so I have NBA dreams, it's been cold here lately so I dribble while I type with one hand, I can't wait for the Raps season and my season to start though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheOrigiBulls</b>!
> you can hit a 20ft shot from halfcourt. interesrting:laugh:


That would be a mini-court...kick a$$!

I'm only 13 and I could school you guys.

Just kidding...I'm about 5'9" - 5' 10"...untitled could probably hold the ball up in the air and make me jump for it...lol


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

BTW...since we can just talk about whatever we want in this thread, I just want to tell you about one of my All-Star Bball games earlier this year..

We were playing this team called the Cavs, and they had this white kid who was about 6'4" - 6'5". You might think he was really good, but all he could do was get rebounds, it was hilarious watching him play! He was the most uncoordinated big man I've ever seen.

So I guess height isn't everything...bring it on guys!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah, that's true, height isn't everything! I'm about 5'10 but I suck at offense, except for in the clutch... hmm... Michael Curry-ish! But I'm a good defensive player, which is kinda funny because last time I played, I was the tallest on the court (it was 2 on 2) and I was getting all these steals and hustle rebounds but I couldn't score a point! :laugh:


----------



## Smallz (Jul 12, 2002)

maybe we should meet one day and get a b-ball game going

anyone from the Vaughan area??


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Ya I'm from Vaughn


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The only good thing about Vaughn is their skate park and Canada's wonderland. No wait, I don't go to wonderland anway, so Vaughn only has one good place.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

We also have Collouses which is probably the best theatre in Canada.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh wow.. a theater. Does it matter how big it is?  All new movies suck anyway...


----------



## Smallz (Jul 12, 2002)

Shadows where you at?
im in richmondhill


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I'm woodbridge


----------



## Smallz (Jul 12, 2002)

Cool Coool, im there alot with the done up cars


----------



## Psubs (Jul 11, 2002)

Damn! I live in Woodbridge too!
:gbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------

